# 2010 Diamondhead Time Lapse Video + keychain compilation



## afinegan (Jan 2, 2008)

If some of you noticed me with my camera on a tripod on the 2nd story balcony at Diamondhead and gave me the funny looks, here is what I was doing, I set it up to take 1 picture every second, and here is the video played back at 7 frames per second (7fps). Its pretty neat. One of the videos is in the daytime and the other is a night time. The 2 guys running the engines in the grey shirts is my father and I with the 2 civil war engines.





The nighttime video had a slower shutter speed (due to light) so its a little blurrier, I did make the videos very high quality. Notice as the video goes on the beer drinkers table fills up







Lastly, I made a video with a lot of my keychain videos all together (sorry redbeard, the ones I took on your ruby hiesler didn't come out for some reason.. hmm) Its mostly a few hours at diamondhead because I was doing so many different things, running, to filming, to chatting etc etc, a grand old time! The video of the train running over the camera, the keychain camera fit inbetween the ties of the track and was no higher than the ties of the track, so it was completely safe. This video is not normalized so be careful with your speakers! (few clips are louder than others)





This videos are more meant for fun factor than details of engines and cars


----------



## Shay Gear Head (Jan 3, 2008)

Great videos. I think I saw myself maybe once. You need to tell all of us to walk half as fast so its easier to identify oneself. I did recognize a few people by their attire. SO, next year I am going to wear the brightest thing I can find so it will be easy to pick me out!


----------



## afinegan (Jan 2, 2008)

I you can, hit the arrow and put it on 1080p (it goes that high) and hit the arrows that are facing outwards- should give you more detail (but make it bump more if your computer cant handle it), 

this time lapse goes a lot bigger than even that since I made it with a DSLR 10 megapixel camera still pictures. This is the same type of stuff that you see on discovery with the clouds going by or a flower blooming and dieing within a min of video 

(ack I have to make my sig smaller lol)


----------



## Bob in Mich (Mar 8, 2008)

Great Videos,Andrew,But I did not hear Your Dads Whistle!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Some nice videos but man those trains look like slot cars, man are the hauling butt. Later RJD


----------



## Johnsop (Jan 5, 2008)

Grat videos - unlikely to ever get this this event but your video certainly gives a good flavour of being there
thanks


----------



## Wesley Furman (Jan 2, 2008)

Andrew, 
Thanks for filming the daytime run and for not editing it down to just you and your dad's 1/2 hour run. 
It was a hoot to see Winn's Ruby "bashed" Forney and I really enjoyed seeing my Frontier on the track with the Maudi Gras train. 
Looked like a Ruby take over, Winn's Forney, your coal fired Ruby, and my Frontier Ruby. 
The whole Diamondhead experience was a once in a life time thrill. I hope it is as much fun meeting all the great people from MLS and to be able to do it again. 
Thanks for posting. 
Wesley


----------



## k5pat (Jan 18, 2008)

Great looking videos Andrew. I saw myself on the time lapse and on the keychain videos plus I recognized lots of other attendees. Thanks for all your work make memories for posterity.


----------



## Steve S. (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks Andrew. After watching, I almost feel like I was there.


----------



## Charles (Jan 2, 2008)

Andrew
Excellent coverage with some very interest vantage point of the event from many perspectives. Enjoyed the action!


----------



## D&RGW 461 (Jun 4, 2009)

Loved the vids Andrew, THANKS for sharing. Chris Sortina SA#20


----------



## thumper (Jan 31, 2009)

Andrew: thanks for the really good videos. Now, how do you make the keychain camera wireless so it could be live streamed? Just a thought. 

Please describe how the videos are downloaded, camera battery length and the editiing software you used, etc. 

Thanks, hopefully I can get the same resolution with the streaming video next year. 

Will


----------



## trainmax (Feb 16, 2008)

Andrew did you find this web site it seams the date can be removed for the camera I have not found out how. I would like to set the date. On the wed site they tell you how but it did not work for me. 

http://chucklohr.com/808/#sosfakeflash0


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

Only certain models of these cameras can shut off the date/time display. I have what I believe to be the same one that Andrew has (a "type 3" per the Chuck Lohr web site) and I have not figured out a way to remove the date/time. I can set it with the "Tag.txt" file technique and when the camera is used as a WebCam on a USB port the date/time is not displayed, but it is always present when taking photos or recording a video.


----------

